# Neuer Fernseher  Welche Marke ?



## GaAm3r (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde ja Samsung sagen , welcher Fernseher ist bis dahin erstmal egal.
3D brauch ich nicht aber Samsung hat doch gute Led Technik und allgemein gute Fernseher oder ?


----------



## Caspar (17. Dezember 2010)

Da gibt es ein paar Fragen die du vorher beantworten solltest.

Was möchtest du ausgeben?

Bevorzugst du eine bestimmte Technik? (Plasma / LCD / Willst du unbedingt eine Glotze mit LED Beleuchtung?)

Sitzt du beim Fernsehen eher in einem hellen oder dunklen Raum?

Wie weit sitzt du von der Glotze entfernt? (Wie groß stellst du dir die Glotze vor?)

Willst du auf dem Fernsehr zocken? (Konsole oder PC?)

...jeder Hersteller hat seine Vorzüge.


----------



## Portvv (17. Dezember 2010)

folgende marken sind zuempfehlen, Philips , sony, panasonic , pioneer, lg , toshiba und auch samsung


----------



## alex1028 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde Eher auf Phillips Samsung und Sony setzen der rest ist nicht wirklich empfehlenswert^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Dezember 2010)

alex1028 schrieb:


> Ich würde Eher auf Phillips Samsung und Sony setzen der rest ist nicht wirklich empfehlenswert^^


kann man so nicht sagen.
Jede marke ist halt in einem anderen feld stark. So ist z.B. Panasonic bei LCD+LED nicht oberklasse, aber dafür sind sie bei der plasma-technik unschlagbar 
Aber in LCD+LED sind Sony, Samsung und Philips die marken mit denen du gut beraten bist


----------



## Caspar (17. Dezember 2010)

Und wenn man tolle Technik mit kleinem Budget möchte, lässt sich auch LG anraten. 

LG Electronics 42LE8500 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Geiles Teil...


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2010)

samsung und philips bei led, panasonic bei plasma, und sony ist nur teurer elektroschrott.


----------



## p00nage (17. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> samsung und philips bei led, panasonic bei plasma, und sony ist nur teurer elektroschrott.



Und was ist mit LG PK ? 

@TE  der "caspar" hat die wichtigsten Fragen schon aufgezählt


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2010)

lg weiß ich nicht, aber ich würd mir keinen kaufen.


----------



## p00nage (17. Dezember 2010)

LG PK schlägt wenns rein um bild geht den S20 und ist P/L besser


----------



## Portvv (17. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> samsung und philips bei led, panasonic bei plasma, und sony ist nur teurer elektroschrott.


 

sony ist kein elektroschrott nur zur konkurrenz etwas teurer , allerdings wird ich im lcd/led segment eher auch zu Philips raten ,sony setzt ja leider nur auf die edge led beleuchtung


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Dezember 2010)

wer sony als "elektroschrott" bezeichnet, sollte sich aus dem forum lieber raushalten


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte bisher mehrere sony sachen, und alle produkte waren eher unterer durchschnitt. vorallem den avr den meine eltern von sony hatten konnte man in die tonne kloppen. sony ist kacke und zu teuer für diese quali, das fängt bei soe an und hört bei den tvs auf.


----------



## p00nage (17. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ich hatte bisher mehrere sony sachen, und alle produkte waren eher unterer durchschnitt. vorallem den avr den meine eltern von sony hatten konnte man in die tonne kloppen. sony ist kacke und zu teuer für diese quali, das fängt bei soe an und hört bei den tvs auf.



Lol, dann dürfte ja auch die ps3 und so , die Tv´s sind auch net schlecht. Und jede marke hat schwarze schafe


----------



## Portvv (17. Dezember 2010)

jop  so ist es , der eine hat nen schlechtes sd bil , der andere katastrophalen schwarzwert ,der andere wieder rum hat clouding etc , den perfekten tv gibts nicht man muss halt abwegen was einem wichtig ist


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2010)

wenns nur sowas wär. zb der avr, nach nem jahr oder so fielen je nach laune die surroundspeaker aus. also da gabs dann nur noch 2.1 statt 5.1. später vielen die dann für immer aus, und nochmal später gabs probleme mit den vorderen. nun haben sie nen denon avr, seit bereits 5j oder so.. und der läuft und läuft und läu....


----------



## fuddles (17. Dezember 2010)

> ich hatte bisher mehrere sony sachen, und alle produkte waren eher unterer durchschnitt.....
> ........
> nun haben sie nen denon avr, seit bereits 5j oder so.. und der läuft und läuft und läu....


Schonmal was von subjektiver Erfahrung gehört? 
Auf so Aussagen darf man sich nicht versteifen, sonst läuft man Gefahr nicht mehr Ernst genommen zu werden.

Die selbe ewige Diskussion.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUFQTnV-N4I


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2010)

naja war nur ein bsp. klar kanns mal passieren, aber wenns häufiger passiert ist das nicht mehr subjektive meinung, dann ist sony einfach schrott.


----------



## fuddles (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich müsste dir mal die RMA Ablage unserer Firma zeigen. Da ergibt sich ein ziemlich klares Bild.
Keine Firma ist schlechter oder besser. Die prozentuale Fehlerquote bei Elektronik sieht egal bei welchem Hersteller sehr sehr ähnlich aus.

Daher ist so eine Aussage einem Marken Hersteller gegenüber *immer* subjektiv. Ich nehm hier mal die No Name Waren mal aussen vor, da die Qualitätssicherung eine ganz andere ist.

Bei einzelnen Produkten sieht das anders aus, da kann sich ein relativ klares Bild ergeben ob gut oder schlecht.


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Dezember 2010)

Danke das ihr so viel gesagt habt hier nun meine antworten :

Meine Eltern wollen wir einn Fernseher zum gebbi schenken . Ich will aber nicht das sie das falsche kaufen , da mein Vater zwar viel teure Technik hat aber sehr geizig ist . Ungefähr 1000-1500€ .

Ich bräuchte in jedem Fall LED ja 
Bei LED gibt es doch Unterschiede oder ? 
Bei der einen Technik sind die LEDs überall und die kontraste sind besser , bei der anderen sind die LEDs nur an den Seiten , deswegen sind manche Fernseher so schlank . Ich würde das 1. Nehmen weiß jemand wie das heist ? 
Um nochmal nachzuhaken Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD ist doch wie die Bilder (Pixel) gemacht werden . Was wäre denn besser ? 

Entfernung 3 Meter und der Fernseher sollte mind. 35 Zoll haben ( möchte hier aber keine Fernseher Beratung ) 

Das Zimmer ist jenachdem dunkel oder hell , es ist ein Dach Oden sagen wir er ist dunkel . 

gRuß


----------



## Sash (18. Dezember 2010)

für 1500 bekommst du locker einen 46". oder mit mehr quali einen 40". bei 3m würd ich 46" nehmen..
philips oder samsung, wobei samsung billiger ist..

Philips 40PFL9704 LED-TV 40": Amazon.de: Elektronik

^^40" philips mit led pro.

Samsung UE46C7700WZXZG 117 cm 16:9 Full-HD 200Hz 3D: Amazon.de: Elektronik

^^samsung, 46" led mit 3d, bissle teurer.

Samsung UE46C6700 116,8 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

^^billiger ohne 3d.. 
brauchst du noch einen blu ray player?


----------



## Verminaard (18. Dezember 2010)

Philips 46" PFL 7605

oder die 40" Variante, wenn dir 46" zu gross ist.

Hat kein 3D und bietet imho das rundeste Paket.

Willst du doch 3D dann greif zur 9000er Serie, wie Sash empfohlen hat.
Kostet aber um einiges mehr


----------



## Xion4 (18. Dezember 2010)

@vermi:

hier die Aussage aus nem anderen Thread vom Fachmann:



kem2010 schrieb:


> Nimm den Samsung 6700'er oder wenn 3D möchtest  den 750'er sind beide spitzen geräte, aber ja nicht den Philips 7605  (hat fast den selben Pixelprozessor wie die 5000'er Serie und der ist  alles andere als gut).




ist die Beratung Fernsehe <1000€.


----------



## we3dm4n (18. Dezember 2010)

46" bei nur 3m Abstand ist zuviel!

Hat man dann keine FullHD Quelle sieht das Bild bescheiden aus, bei 3m würde ich max. einen 40" Fernseher nehmen.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Dezember 2010)

Zu hoch (groß) darf er aber auch nicht sein da ich ja ihm Dachboden das Zimmer habe und da halt die Schräge ist 

3D brauch ich wirklich nicht FullHD nätürlich vielleicht auch 2560* 1400 oder wie das  heißt , gibt es da überhaupt bei Fernsehern ?
40 Zoll reicht mir


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Dezember 2010)

Und noch die Frage :

Plasma oder LCD ?


----------



## Caspar (18. Dezember 2010)

Solche Glotzen gibts leider nicht. Bei den 40"ern gibts jedoch allgemein tolle Teile. Wenn der Dachboden dunkel ist, kanns auch ein Plasma sein. Die Farben sind etwas wärmer. (Empfehlenswerter Hersteller wie schon erwähnt Panasonic.)

Vielleicht solltest du dir/ihr euch mal selbst ein Bild von den verschiedenen Techniken machen. Ihr könntet mal zu Saturn oder MM gehen und euch ein paar Glotzen ansehen. So stellt sich am schnellsten heraus welcher TV dir und deiner Familie gefällt. Aber achte, wie du schon selbst festgestellt hast, darauf, dass dir bei LED Beleuchtung kein Edge-Lit angedreht wird, sondern wenn, dann Full-Led mit Local Dimming (partielles Dimmen der LEDs - dadurch entstehen höhere Kontraste - die stärkste Konkurrenz zu PlasmaTVs)

Eine der günstigsten Alternativen hatte ich dir schon geschickt. (LG 8500) Es gibt sicher "bessere" LED TVs mit Local Dimming, aber der Preis ist unschlagbar. (ca. 900€)

Die vorgeschlagenen Modelle sind auch alle nicht schlecht. Ansehen und nach Geldbeutel + Geschmack entscheiden!
Dabei kann es nicht schaden, sich wirklich 3Meter vom Fernsehr zu entfernen, um eine möglichst realistische Umgebung zu simulieren. Wenn dir die Plasmas etwas kontrastschwach vorkommen, liegt das an der hellen Umgebung. Sie holen sich in dunklen Bereichen sehr viele Punkte wieder!

Dann mal viel Erfolg! 

Edit: Plasma oder LCD... lass deinen Geschmack entscheiden! Konkurrenten sind wie schon erwähnt Plasma und LED+ Local-Dimming.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Dezember 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> Solche Glotzen gibts leider nicht. Bei den 40"ern gibts jedoch allgemein tolle Teile. Wenn der Dachboden dunkel ist, kanns auch ein Plasma sein. Die Farben sind etwas wärmer. (Empfehlenswerter Hersteller wie schon erwähnt Panasonic.)
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du dir/ihr euch mal selbst ein Bild von den verschiedenen Techniken machen. Ihr könntet mal zu Saturn oder MM gehen und euch ein paar Glotzen ansehen. So stellt sich am schnellsten heraus welcher TV dir und deiner Familie gefällt. Aber achte, wie du schon selbst festgestellt hast, darauf, dass dir bei LED Beleuchtung kein Edge-Lit angedreht wird, sondern wenn, dann Full-Led mit Local Dimming (partielles Dimmen der LEDs - dadurch entstehen höhere Kontraste - die stärkste Konkurrenz zu PlasmaTVs)
> 
> ...



Gibt es nicht Plasma LED und LCD LED ?


----------



## Caspar (18. Dezember 2010)

Ne, das gibts nicht. Hier kannst du gut vergleichen und sehen was es gibt:

Plasma:
Fernseher/Plasma | Geizhals.at Deutschland

LCD-Full LED mit Local Dimming ^^
Fernseher/LCD LED-Backlight (Local Dimming) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## derseppl (18. Dezember 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> LCD-Full LED mit Local Dimming ^^
> Fernseher/LCD LED-Backlight (Local Dimming) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Da muss man aufpassen. Geizhals bietet nicht die Option Full-LED, sondern nur Local Dimming.
Ich weiß zum Beispiel, dass die komplette LG-Serie mit der Typbezeichnung kleiner als **LE8500 (sprich LE7500 etc.) keine Full-LED, sondern nur Edge-LED hat. 
Die Modelle unterstützen zwar auch die Technik Local Dimming, das ist aber nicht mit dem eines Full-LED zu vergleichen und erzielt nicht die Ergebnisse die durch Local Dimming eigtl. erreicht werden sollten.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis 

Weiß jemand wie das heißt wenn man an den Fernseher Internet anschließt und dann z.b Youtube Videos angucken kann ? 
Ich habe in einer Zeitung gesehn das Sony Produkte auf den Markt bringen wollte mit denen man ganz normal ins Internet kann . Diese Modelle sollten erst bald kommen  und eine Fernbedienung mit qwertz tastatur beinhalten. Weiß jemand wie man das nennt ?

Edit : Edge - Lit ist das falsche oder ?


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Dezember 2010)

Warum habe ich jetzt auf Zitat gedrückt ?


----------



## derseppl (18. Dezember 2010)

Edge-Lit ist nicht unbedingt das Falsche, nur wahrscheinlich nicht das was du willst. Full-LED hat den Vorteil, dass es besseren Kontrast und ein echtes Schwarz bieten kann. Egde-Lit kann nie 100% Schwarz bieten und bei schlechten Modellen hast du dann ein dunkles Grau anstelle von Schwarz. Am Besten man macht sich im Laden ein Bild davon. Mich hat das gestört darum ist es bei mir der LG LE8500 geworden...

Youtube nennen die meisten.. Youtube  Das steht eigtl immer dabei. Das können inzwischen sehr viele Fernseher. Steht dann halt irgendwo "Youtube-Funktion" oder dergleichen. Das gleiche gilt für das Surfen. Einen Oberbegriff wie alle Hersteller das nennen gibt es selten. Sony wird dafür sicher einen Marketingbegriff erfinden, aber am sinnvollsten ist es immer das Bedienungshandbuch und die Spezifikationen online genauer durchzulesen, da steht dann alles drin was der Fernseher kann und man erlebt keine bösen Überraschungen.

Edit: Die Edge-Lit, die mit "Local Dimming" beworben werden, können auch LEDs abschalten, aber das kann nicht so selektiv erfolgen wie bei Full-LED und auch zur Folge haben, dass du eine unterschiedliche Ausleuchtung hast im Bild.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank 
Die Werbung von Sony war im Hamburger Abendblatt , sah aber seriös und nicht schlecht aus.

Nochmal eine grundsätzliche Frage, die ich zwar irgendwie schon gestellt habe aber naja gut.

Wenn ich bei LCD gucke gibt es da :  LED-Backlight: 	LED-Backlight (Local Dimming) (31) LED-Backlight (Edge-lit) (198) RGB-LED-Backlight (Local Dimming) (1) LED-Backlight (372)

Bei Plasma gar nichts , sagtest du ja schon aber was ist jetzt bei LCD das richtige (Full LED habe ich nicht gesehen).
Und wie wird Plasma Beleuchtet ? Haben die immer Led´s oder was ?


----------



## derseppl (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja die Sortierung von Geizhals sollte da mMn überarbeitet werden .

Also alle Full-LED Bildschirme haben Local Dimming, aber nicht alle mit Local Dimming haben Full LED 
Mir sind auch nur die LG bekannt mit dieser "Eigenheit". Sprich die LE8500 und die LX-Serie sind die "richtigen" mit Full-LED. Die Anderen haben nur Edge-Lit. Die AOC können das schon gleich gar nicht haben, weil Full-LEDs sehr teuer sind 
RGB-LED ist auch noch super, aber da gibt es nur ein Gerät und das ist sehr teuer 
Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie viele Full-LED's in die Kateorie "LED-Backlight" fallen, weil die Daten einfach nicht gepflegt sind.

Plasma leuchtet selber, da braucht es keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung wie bei LCD's LED oder CCFL.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Dezember 2010)

Ah ok 
Also hat nur LG Full LED ?

EDIT : Warum ist der so billig ? http://geizhals.at/a513661.html


----------



## derseppl (18. Dezember 2010)

Nein. Alle die in dem Link aufgeführt sind:
Fernseher/LCD LED-Backlight (Local Dimming) | Geizhals.at Österreich
bis auf die LG LE7*** und LE5*** und die von AOC müssten Full-LED haben. Also die LG LE8500 und LX9500 und alle Grundig, Philips, Sony, Toshiba haben Full-LED nach meinem Kenntnisstand.

Der verlinkte von dir, der Samsung LE40C750, ist so "billig" weil er kein Full LED hat, oder was hast du damit gemeint?


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Dezember 2010)

Ne ich meinte wegen 42 Zoll FullHD 3D und trotzdem nur 800 €.

Ich guck mir den Link mal an , Danke 

EDIT : Ich wollte zwar kein Philips aber was solls ....... der sollte Power haben oder ? http://www.philips.de/c/fernseher-9...m-dvb-t-c-s2-full-hd-1080p-32pfl9705k_02/prd/


----------



## Metalic (19. Dezember 2010)

habe mir diesen fernseher vergangene woche im internet gekauft. bin bisher voll zufrieden. habe auch einige zeit im internet geschaut aber für das geld und in der größe nichts wirklich besseres gefunden

Samsung UE40C6000 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## derseppl (19. Dezember 2010)

Ist das Zufall oder willst du nur einen 32" wie der Philips hat?

Philips ist keine schlechte Marke und hat als nette Beigabe Ambilight  Es kommt auch immer auf den Preisbereich an in dem man sucht. Bei Full-LED ist die LX9500-Serie von LG ist auch einen Blick wert und unterstützt auch noch 3D.

Der Samsung ist übrigens nicht schlecht nur weil er billiger ist.  Wenn man aber viel Geld in die Hand nimmt sollte man sich die Fernseher schon beim Händler anschauen und sich ein Bild davon machen. Auch wenn die Farbabstimmung da mMn teilweise schrecklich und nicht gut eingestellt ist.


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2010)

bei nem philips würd ich zb auf led plus achten.. also diese höhere led version. nur ist halt teurer.


----------



## GaAm3r (19. Dezember 2010)

Aber 32 ist mir irgendwie zu wenig .......
Was ist mit dem hier Eigenschaften von PS50C6970 | Fernseher (Plasma TV) von Samsung ?

Ein bisschen größer , zwar nicht die Qualität des Philips aber immerhin 

Edit: und nein ich wollte nicht nur 32" zöller .
Habe gesehen das das viel zu klein ist  bin mit 50 " für 1200€ zufrieden


----------



## p00nage (19. Dezember 2010)

der c6970 soll nicht schlecht sein, im 3D besser als der C750 da er viel weniger ghosting hat  zudem ist er auch noch größer und für 50" mit 3D sehr günstig


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

Marke ?


----------



## Caspar (20. Dezember 2010)

Der von dir gepostete Samsung.  50" ist eine Hausnummer! Auch bei 3D. 

Eigenschaften von PS50C6970 | Fernseher (Plasma TV) von Samsung

Danke @ p00nage für die Geizhals Aufklärung, darauf habe ich noch nicht geachtet. O.o


----------



## Portvv (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich wuerde dir den hier empfehlen http://www.testsieger.de/testberichte/philips-52pfl5605h.html
Er verzichtet zwar auf einige technische spielerein wie zb. auf 3d , ambilight oder nettv, dafuer bietet er ein erstklassiges hd bild , einen guten schwarzwert , eine gute ausleuchtung und fuer die groesse ein gutes sd bild 

edit: nicht zu vergessen er hat full led (ohne LD) das heisst kein clouding


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

Hausnummer gut oder schlecht ?
Was ist Nettv ?


----------



## Portvv (20. Dezember 2010)

ueber nettv werden online dienste gestreamt zb. youtube oder picasa


----------



## Sash (20. Dezember 2010)

braucht man nicht unbedingt wenn man eh einen pc hat oder eh nur tv schauen will..
wieviel wolltest du bzw deine eltern nun ausgeben?


----------



## Portvv (20. Dezember 2010)

yop seh ich auchso, zumal jeder vernuenftige bd player heute diese online dienste bietet


----------



## Sash (20. Dezember 2010)

man müßte bei den meisten herstellern sich ein tv gerät zusammenstellen können wie beim auto, so das man auf alles verzichten kann was man nicht braucht und spart.
würde ich zb nichtmals boxen haben wollen, nur ein super bild und min. 4 hdmi eingänge, sonst nix.


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> man müßte bei den meisten herstellern sich ein tv gerät zusammenstellen können wie beim auto, so das man auf alles verzichten kann was man nicht braucht und spart.
> würde ich zb nichtmals boxen haben wollen, nur ein super bild und min. 4 hdmi eingänge, sonst nix.



wenn du auch so lieferzeiten wie beim auto willst ... zudem werden die dadurch mmn auch nicht günstiger sondern evtl sogar teurer da jeder nach gewissen wünschen gefertigt werden muss, aber wozu 4 hdmi ? mir reicht einer, für was gibts nen AVR


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

bis 1500 aber weniger ist natürlich besser weil ich auch noch nen Sandy Brige und ein Board bekommen. Der Samsung den ich gepostet habe kostet bei Geizhals 1100 €.


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2010)

wenn du 3D nutzen willst wäre wie gesagt der c6970 nicht schlecht, jedoch brauchst dazu ja noch 1-2paar brillen  und den rest an geld dann lieber für nen richtig gutes sound system sparen


----------



## Caspar (20. Dezember 2010)

*p00nage-zustimm* Was nützt der beste Fernsehr wenns nicht ordentlich RUMST und man denkt, dass der Hauptdarsteller eher eine Maus als ein Mann ist.


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

Sound kommt gar nicht.

Was heißt jetzt Hausnummer ?


----------



## Caspar (20. Dezember 2010)

Hausnummer bedeutet gut.  Aber wie p00nage schon sagte, brauchst du dann auch noch 3D-Brillen! Die kosten auch noch bisschen was.


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2010)

was hast gegen sound??


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

100 € hast recht , wer brauch 3D ?  
Gegen Sound => Zu teuer wird nicht genutz zu kurzlebig .


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2010)

warum soll Sound zu kurzlebig sein ? also willst kein 3D ? plasma? und sonst wenig aber gutes bild => dann lg pk serie


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> warum soll Sound zu kurzlebig sein ? also willst kein 3D ? plasma? und sonst wenig aber gutes bild => dann lg pk serie


Ich brauche kein 3D Plasma oder LCD ist egal.
Bild natürlich gut, aber kein LG.


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2010)

warum kein lg ? die lk pk serie ist p/l das beste was man an plasma bekommen kann wenns nur aufs bild ankommt und des bild vom tv kann noch so gut sein ohne sound machts einfach keinen spaß


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag die Marke nicht habe mit denen auch keine schlechten Erfahrungen aber ich finde einfach den Namen und das Design doof


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Dezember 2010)

Portvv schrieb:


> folgende marken sind zuempfehlen, Philips , sony, panasonic , pioneer, lg , toshiba und auch samsung



Kann man so nicht sagen, es gibt von jeder Marke Rotz Serien bzw Modelle.


----------



## Sash (20. Dezember 2010)

naja auch ich hab firmen von denen kauf ich nie wieder was. zb sony. meine meistgehasste firma. die können nix, siehe swg oder avr.


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

Guck und ich finde Sony halt  gut obwohl Sony genausogut ist wie deine Lieblingsmarke (Nvidia).


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2010)

wenn dir LG überhaupt net zusagt dann zb der S20 von panasonic, der war vor der PK serie eig der p/l tv  wenn man plasma mag, und wenns hier in fanboy getue endet braucht man eh keine empfehlung mehr machen


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Dezember 2010)

Der S20 ist wirklich Spitze, ganz klar...
Und Sony naja... der EX500 zB ist für den Preis ein durchaus guter LCD...


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Der S20 ist wirklich Spitze, ganz klar...
> Und Sony naja... der EX500 zB ist für den Preis ein durchaus guter LCD...



aber wenns ums reine Bild geht wird der halt von der PK serie geschlagen und jedem gefällt die carbon optik auch nicht


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr Tests gelesen oder habt ihr alle Fernseher ?


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2010)

wenn du keine beratung willst , bitte ... kannst dich auch selbst in die materie einlesen und informieren, als einstieg ist das hifi-forum net schlecht dort kannst erfahrungen wälzen etc, dann gehst in etliche läden schaust dir die tv´s ma an ( darauf achten das die tv´s net wie eim mediamarkt total beleuchtet sind) denn so hell hat mans daheim nicht und verfälscht das bild.


----------



## GaAm3r (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich bemängle doch garnichts  
Ich finde die Beratung gut  
wollte doch nur wissen woher ihr das wissen habt .


----------



## Caspar (21. Dezember 2010)

Man muss eine Menge lesen und es dauert viel Zeit bis man einen repräsentativen Überblick hat. Was jedoch wirklich nicht schaden kann, ist sich 3 präferierte Glotzen aus den Tips zu picken und dann zu vergleichen. Beispielsweise einen Plasma, einen günstigen LCD und einen Full-LED mit Local Dimming. Gern darfst du uns deine Entscheidung preisgeben. Wenn die Glotze dann da steht und du stolz drauf bist dürfen auch gern Bilder ran. Das belebt Freds! ^^


----------



## GaAm3r (21. Dezember 2010)

Hehe ich guck mal . 
Gibt ja noch von Revoltec den ambilight Ersatz


----------



## Verminaard (21. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Hehe ich guck mal .
> Gibt ja noch von Revoltec den ambilight Ersatz



Das kann man leider so gar nicht miteinander vergleichen.
Ich habe beides hier. Das Revolteczeugs am Monitor und Ambilight am Fernseher. Das Revoltecset ist zwar ein huebscher Lichteffekt, aber mehr nicht.
Ambilight passt sich den Randfarben an und wechselt.
Kann ich nicht erklaeren, muss man selbst gesehen haben


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Dezember 2010)

Genau wenn du selber mehr Erfahrung in dem Berreich willst dann guckst du hier : HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi
Wenn da ein TV bei einem Test gut abschneidet ist er auch gut


----------



## GaAm3r (21. Dezember 2010)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das kann man leider so gar nicht miteinander vergleichen.
> Ich habe beides hier. Das Revolteczeugs am Monitor und Ambilight am Fernseher. Das Revoltecset ist zwar ein huebscher Lichteffekt, aber mehr nicht.
> Ambilight passt sich den Randfarben an und wechselt.
> Kann ich nicht erklaeren, muss man selbst gesehen haben


Der Unterschied ist mir Durchaus bewusst


----------



## Wenzman (22. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Ich mag die Marke nicht habe mit denen auch keine schlechten Erfahrungen aber ich finde einfach den Namen und das Design doof


Lg wäre bei deinem Budget aber mitunter das beste was du bekommen kannst. 

Ich habe einen LG 55lx9500 zu Hause und das Bild und die Qualität sind der Hammer, und das noch zu einem fairen Preis.

Es wäre schon gut zu wissen ob du vor hast eine Konsole oder BR Player anzuschließen, da bei Zockern Plasma nicht das beste ist, bzw ein LED/LCD einfach besser wäre.

Ambilight kann man mit einer normalen Hintergrundbeleuchtung überhauptnicht vergleichen. 
Ich habe noch einen etwas älteren 32'' Phillips Ambilight Tv im Keller stehen und da hat man einfach den Vorteil, dass sich die Farben dem derzeitigen Bild anpassen.

Wenn dir allerdings der Name ''LG'' nicht gefällt () würde ich ein Gerät von Samsung nehmen.


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Dezember 2010)

LG = Life´s Good , und mein Leben ist einfach nicht gut 

Also nochmal was wäre jetzt besser LCD oder Plasma ? Größe 45-50" weniger als 1300 €.
Ich gucke Filme und irgendwann wird dann noch ne PS4 gekauft. Sound kommt obwohl ich gesagt habe das keiner kommt auch noch


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Dezember 2010)

LG ist meiner meinung nach wirklich nicht emfehlenswert, auser man setzt sein hauptaugenmerk NUR auf den preis. Obwohl es sogar für die preise noch bessere alternativen von anderen herstellern gibt


----------



## p00nage (22. Dezember 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> LG ist meiner meinung nach wirklich nicht emfehlenswert, auser man setzt sein hauptaugenmerk NUR auf den preis. Obwohl es sogar für die preise noch bessere alternativen von anderen herstellern gibt



dann zb nen alternative zum lg pk 550 oder 350


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Dezember 2010)

LCD oder Plasma....
Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden, aber ich rate dir zu Plasma und da zum Panasonic G20 (oder GW20 wenn du noch nen SAT Tuner brauchst).
Der G20 ist sogar noch gutes Stück besser als der S20 von Bildquali,Schwarzwert,Kontrast etc... Und der S20 ist schon der Hammer !!! (vor allem für den Preis).
Panasonic TX-P 50 G 20 E - Panasonic VIERA Plasma TV, Full HD, DVB-T| redcoon Deutschland
LG


----------



## p00nage (22. Dezember 2010)

jo der ist auch nicht schlecht  wenn man mehr ausstattung braucht und natürlich das geld hat


----------



## Wenzman (22. Dezember 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> LG ist meiner meinung nach wirklich nicht emfehlenswert, auser man setzt sein hauptaugenmerk NUR auf den preis. Obwohl es sogar für die preise noch bessere alternativen von anderen herstellern gibt


Wenn du mir dazu jetzt noch eine anständige Erklärung gibts, nehme ich dich vl. sogar ein wenig ernst.



LG macht sowohl bei Plasma als auch bei LCD eine gute Figur. 

Der lx9500 (Full LED)ist auf dem 1-3. Platz bei diversen Tests, u.a. bei Chip.de, genauso der pk550(Plasma).

Ich sage auf garkeinen Fall das andere Marken schlechter sind ... aber LG ist es auf jedenfall auch nicht.

Den TE bitte ich mal Folgenden Fragebogen auszufüllen ( von Hifi-Forum geklaut ):
1. Welches Fernsehgerät man zur Zeit besitzt

2.  Die Sehgewohnheiten d. h. der ungefähre Anteil dessen, was man sich so  anschaut, z. B. circa 20% analoges Kabel 40% DVD 40% Spielkonsolen


3. Der minimale bis maximale Sitzabstand zum Fernsehgerät

4. Welche Größe der neue Fernseher maximal haben sollte

5. Wieviel man maximal ausgeben möchte

6. Ob die Nutzung als Computermonitor wichtig ist? (vor allem 1:1 Pixelmapping)


7. Spielt HDTV eine Rolle für die Zukunft? (Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, Sky HD, Blu-ray Disc oder HD+)

8. Wird der TV meistens in einem abgedunktelten Raum oder in einer hellen Umgebung benutzt ?


9.  Eventuell schon eine Technik (LCD, Plasma oder Beamer) oder ein  bestimmtest Gerät (bsp. Panasonic TX-P50V20E) das man näher ins Auge  gefasst hat.


Mit den Informationsbrocken ist eine vernünftige beratung nicht möglich.


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenzman schrieb:


> u.a. bei Chip.de




Wer schon nach Chip Tests geht... 

Was den Fragebogen angeht, der ist zwar nicht so ausführlich aber durchaus ausreichend :

*TV-Typ: *LCD oder Plasma
*Größe: *32, 37, 40, 42 Zoll (usw.) 
*Sitzabstand zum TV-Gerät: *xx cm
 *Anwendungsgebiete: *XX % SD-Material und XX % HD-Material
*Zuspieler: *DVD-, BluRay- oder HD-DVD Player, Konsolen o.ä.
*Fernsehempfang: *Digital oder Analog, Kabel oder Satellit?
*Sonstige Anmerkungen: *eventuelle, gewünschte Funktionen / Anschlüsse*
Preis: *von ... bis .... Euro

(von HWLuxx)


----------



## relgeitz (22. Dezember 2010)

ich würde mal caspars fragen beantworte, und dann kann man mal schauen. generell sind LG und Samsung derzeit sehr gut auch was P/L angeht. Panasonic und Sharp stehen eher für edle technik zu einem ebenso edlen preis. sony, fujitsu, etc. sind derzeit nicht soo der renner.


----------



## Wenzman (22. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wer schon nach Chip Tests geht...



Ist dir Flatpanelshd lieber ?

Ich habe mich vor meinem Kauf (55lx9500) fast ''Toterkundigt''


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Dezember 2010)

Jo ich bin gleich am Pc dann mache ich das  
Danke !


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Wenn du mir dazu jetzt noch eine anständige Erklärung gibts, nehme ich dich vl. sogar ein wenig ernst.


"Meine " Erklärung hast du selbst gegeben  Genau Hier:



Wenzman schrieb:


> u.a. bei Chip.de




^^ Ne aber im ernst, ich hab schon viele TVs verglichen, bei bekannten, in Läden (ok da macht das licht auch etwas aus, aber trotzdem lange nicht die schlechteste methode), bei renomierten Tests usw...
In keiner Klasse kann LG sich einen Top-Platz holen. Nicht mal wenigstens im P/L-verhältnis. LG ist einfach kein spitzenhersteller, da stimmt sowohl der preis als auch die dafür gegebene leistung nicht


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Dezember 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> Panasonic und Sharp stehen eher für edle technik zu einem ebenso edlen preis. sony, fujitsu, etc. sind derzeit nicht soo der renner.


Wo bitte schön ist Pana im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern besonders teuer ?
Und wo ist bitte schön Sony gerade nicht der Renner (gerade LCD...) ?


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenzman schrieb:


> 1. Welches Fernsehgerät man zur Zeit besitzt
> 
> 2.  Die Sehgewohnheiten d. h. der ungefähre Anteil dessen, was man sich so  anschaut, z. B. circa 20% analoges Kabel 40% DVD 40% Spielkonsolen
> 
> ...



1.Keins

2. 80 % Fernsehen (Sky , kein HD , aber bald die Öffentlichen in HD.)
    20 % DVD bald noch PS4 , werde mir keine 3er kaufen.

3. 3-4m 

4. 45-50 "

5. 1300 € 

6. Ja sehr (vielleicht auch mit Nvidias 3D (geht das ?))

7.HDTV ja klar 1920*1080 (das mit 16:9 ) wiegesagt PS4 und Bluray.

8. Ja der Raum ist dunkel .

9. LCD oder Plasma , kenne ich die Vorteile nicht. Der hier


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei 3-4 meter mindestens 50 " !
Für 1300€ kann man da durchaus was ordentliches bekommen...
Oder man kann als schlecht informierter großen Müll der überteuert ist kaufen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Bei 3-4 meter mindestens 50 " !


kannste nicht pauschal sagen. Kommt auf die ansprüche der person an. Bei 3m ist ein 37"-42" zoll TV ausreichend, "winzig" ist da noch lange nix (außer das absichtlich kleine kleingedruckte in der handywerbung )


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Dezember 2010)

Joa *ich *zB finde das 42" bei ca. 2m optimal sind 
Wobei 2,50 da schon besser wären.


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Dezember 2010)

2m , machst du dir die Augen kaput .....


----------



## slayerdaniel (22. Dezember 2010)

sprach der Augenarzt .....


----------



## Wenzman (22. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> 2. 80 % Fernsehen (Sky , kein HD , aber bald die Öffentlichen in HD.)
> 20 % DVD bald noch PS4 , werde mir keine 3er kaufen.


Sky ist HD und das mit der ps4 ... du weißt dass Sony min.. die nächsten 4~ Jahre keine neue Konsole mehr rausbringt ? 


> 3. 3-4m


Ok, bei der Entfernung kann der TV nicht groß genug sein.



> 6. Ja sehr (vielleicht auch mit Nvidias 3D (geht das ?))


Eig schon, allerdings wirst du im 1300er Bereich keinen anständigen 3D TV bekommen.




> 8. Ja der Raum ist dunkel .


Ok, dann kann es auch ein Plasma sein.

Da du keinen LG möchtest fallen schonmal einige Modelle weg, allerdings gibt es auch von anderen Marken gute Tv's. 

Schau dir mal die 20er Plasmamodelle von Panasonic an(50'')  = z.b. http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-TX-P...JT8Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293055800&sr=8-2

Wenn du umbedingt 3D haben möchtest und auf Qualität verzichten willst, kannst du dir auch mal die Samsung C6XXX 3D  Reihe anschauen (32''-50 '') = 
z.b. http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-LE46C7...=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1293055846&sr=1-2


> 2m machst du dir die augen kaput .....


Nein, das ist ein weit verbreitetes Gerücht.


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Dezember 2010)

2012 kommt warscheinlich die PS4  Wenn nicht halt die Wii 2 oder something like that.

3D brauch ich zum Fernsehen echt gar nicht , Blu Ray auch nicht.
Geht mir nur um die Sache mit Nvidia das ich mein PC anschließen kann 

Mein Vater ist Augenartz (bin erst 14) er sagt das wenn man zu Dicht dran sitz , blinzelt man zu wenig dadurch trocknen die Augen aus.

Wie gut wäre denn meiner Qualitechnisch ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> 2012 kommt warscheinlich die PS4  Wenn nicht halt die Wii 2 oder something like that.


Kann man nicht sagen, wenn überhaupt ne neue generation von Konsolen kommt, dann sicherlich noch nicht in den Jahren 2012/13.




GaAm3r schrieb:


> Mein Vater ist Augenartz (bin erst 14) er sagt das wenn man zu Dicht dran sitz , blinzelt man zu wenig dadurch trocknen die Augen aus.



In aller liebe für deinen Vater, DAS ist völliger blödsinn. Die leute am rechner sitzen ja auch dicht am Bildschirm und deren Augen funktionieren auch noch  Da müsste man wenn dan überhaupt schon <10 cm davor sitzen


----------



## GaAm3r (23. Dezember 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> In aller liebe für deinen Vater, DAS ist völliger blödsinn. Die leute am rechner sitzen ja auch dicht am Bildschirm und deren Augen funktionieren auch noch  Da müsste man wenn dan überhaupt schon <10 cm davor sitzen



Spiel mal 3 stunden am Tag Ego shooter + 5 Stunden vor dem pc . Dann tränen die Augen abends vorm schlafen immer , weil sie die Feuchtigkeit wiederreinbingen wollen . Liegt aber auch damit zusammen das der bildschirm so hell ist


----------



## p00nage (23. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Spiel mal 3 stunden am Tag Ego shooter + 5 Stunden vor dem pc . Dann tränen die Augen abends vorm schlafen immer , weil sie die Feuchtigkeit wiederreinbingen wollen . Liegt aber auch damit zusammen das der bildschirm so hell ist



kenne das problem nicht, und habe lange wow gespielt  und "manchmal" länger als 8h  aber da ich sehe das du erst 14 bist würde ich mir überlegen ob ich echt die 1300 für tv ausgeben würde, net lieber noch was beiseite legen weil für etwas weniger bekommt man auch gute tv´s als plasma den S20 oder LG pk 550 oder halt nen 46er C650 etc


----------



## GaAm3r (23. Dezember 2010)

Naja wir sind jetzt nicht reich , aber die 1300 € fallen jetzt nicht so ins Gewicht 
Außerdem bin ich so ein Technickfreak der sowas braucht 

Hat noch jemand Vorschläge ?


----------



## p00nage (23. Dezember 2010)

wie gesagt dann lieber zum tv  step by step nen boxen system aufbauen  des macht dann viel mehr spaß nen film etc zu genießen


----------



## GaAm3r (23. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> wie gesagt dann lieber zum tv  step by step nen boxen system aufbauen  des macht dann viel mehr spaß nen film etc zu genießen



Ich weiß ich habe meine Idee auch schon überdacht  Es kommen doch Boxen.
Bekommt man für ~400 was gutes ?

Noch ne Frage : Der eine Fernseher hat 600 HZ ist das DAS hz ? Also die Frequenz wie jetzt z.b. bei 3D 120 hz ?


----------



## fuddles (23. Dezember 2010)

Um mal etwas Salz in die Diskussion zu streuen:

Ich sitz 1,5m vor meinem 50" LG 50PK350 
Das einzige was es zu bemängeln gibt ist die Helligkeit. Stellt man sie zu hoch wird es grauer. Stellt man sie zu niedrig wirds zu dunkel. 
Und meine Augen haben weder Krebs noch bin ich blind.

PS: Das Fanboy geblubber ist echt zum gähnen.
Noch einmal und ich stelle unsere RMA Ordner hier rein^^ und ratet mal welche Marken da drin vertreten sind: ALLE. ( diese Drohung stellt keine verbindliche Zusage meinerseits da, sie dient rein rhetorischen Zwecken  )


----------



## Wenzman (23. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> 2012 kommt warscheinlich die PS4


Definitiv nicht, wenn ich Lust dazu hätte, würde ich dir die PCGH  News raussuchen, in der steht, dass vor 2014 keine neue Konsolengeneration rauskommt.



> Außerdem bin ich so ein Technickfreak der sowas braucht


Bin ich mit meinen 16 Jahren ebenfalls. Aber wenn du kein 3D möchtest und dir HZ unterschiede nicht auffallen kannst du auch Locker ein etwas günstigeres( und trotzdem nicht umbedingt schlechteres) Modell nehmen. Ich musste ein relativ teures  Gerät nehmen (immerhin 2200 €), da mich pers. Plasmaflimmern und eine geringe HZ zahl wahnsinnig macht.



> Ich sitz 1,5m vor meinem 50" LG 50PK350


Ja, ich sitze 2m vor meinem 55'', wenn Kumpels da sind in den Ferien  auch oft mal 6-7 Std und ich habe keinerlei Augenschmerzen.


> Spiel mal 3 stunden am Tag Ego shooter + 5 Stunden vor dem pc .


Als Gamer spiele ich natürlich auch oft und lange, vorallem jetzt in den Ferien .


> Dann  tränen die Augen abends vorm schlafen immer , weil sie die Feuchtigkeit  wiederreinbingen wollen .


Man muss immer Unterscheiden ob ''einem'', also verallgemeinert, oder ob NUR dir die Augen Tränen.


> Liegt aber auch damit zusammen das der  bildschirm so hell ist


Dreh mal die Gamma Einstellung etwas runter 



> Mein Vater ist Augenartz (bin erst 14) er sagt das wenn man zu Dicht  dran sitz , blinzelt man zu wenig dadurch trocknen die Augen aus.


Hachja, die konservativen Richtlinien der Ärtze


Wenn es umbedingt teuer sein soll dann nimm den 
http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-TX-P...JT8Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293109523&sr=8-2


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Spiel mal 3 stunden am Tag Ego shooter + 5 Stunden vor dem pc . Dann tränen die Augen abends vorm schlafen immer , weil sie die Feuchtigkeit wiederreinbingen wollen . Liegt aber auch damit zusammen das der bildschirm so hell ist


Ähm ?
Okay... Davon hab ich bis jetzt nix gemerkt und ich hab weit aus mehr als 3 Stunden am Stück gespielt....


----------



## Caspar (23. Dezember 2010)

Zu den Augen, was GaAm3r das schreibt ist richtig. Man blinzelt beim Starren auf den Bildschirm weniger und die Lämpchen im Hintergrund trocknen das Auge zusätzlich aus. Mal 2 oder 3 Stunden spielen dabei keine Rolle. Wenn ich jedoch die Helligkeit voll hochdrehe und es dann übertreibe, tritt das beschriebene Phänomen ein. Mit genügend Schlaf lässt sich dem jedoch entgegenwirken. Ausserdem: das hat Onkel Doc gesagt! ^^

Zum Lautsprecherzeugs. Wie heftig möchtest du einsteigen? Für 400€ gibts schon etwas, auf 600 aufstocken kann jedoch nicht schaden. Damit kannst du dir über die Zeit was richtig schönes aufbauen. (Anfangen würde ich mit Stereo.)


----------



## Wenzman (23. Dezember 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> Zu den Augen, was GaAm3r das schreibt ist richtig. Man blinzelt beim Starren auf den Bildschirm weniger und die Lämpchen im Hintergrund trocknen das Auge zusätzlich aus. Mal 2 oder 3 Stunden spielen dabei keine Rolle. Wenn ich jedoch die Helligkeit voll hochdrehe und es dann übertreibe, tritt das beschriebene Phänomen ein. Mit genügend Schlaf lässt sich dem jedoch entgegenwirken. Ausserdem: das hat Onkel Doc gesagt! ^^


Wow, dann habe ich und 90 % aller Gamer auf der Welt ja Superkräfte wenn wir 11 Std ohne Pause spielen und keinerlei Nachwirkungen haben !


----------



## Crymes (23. Dezember 2010)

Kauf dir einen Samsung, so einen hat mein Freund auch und ist mit seiner PS3 und dem Fernseher sehr zufrieden!


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Crymes schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen Samsung, so einen hat mein Freund auch und ist mit seiner PS3 und dem Fernseher sehr zufrieden!





Kauf dir nen Samsung..... 
Musst schon sagen was...
Ich würde zB den C650 empfehlen aber leider ist die Streung mit den fehlerhaften Panels so groß, dass man schon Glück haben muss um einen zu erwischen der zB nicht laut brummt etc... Aber sonst ist es alles in einem ein sehr guter LCD.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich schwör seit Jahren auf Philips mit Ambilight. So macht es einfach noch mehr Spaß


----------



## GaAm3r (23. Dezember 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> Zu den Augen, was GaAm3r das schreibt ist richtig. Man blinzelt beim Starren auf den Bildschirm weniger und die Lämpchen im Hintergrund trocknen das Auge zusätzlich aus. Mal 2 oder 3 Stunden spielen dabei keine Rolle. Wenn ich jedoch die Helligkeit voll hochdrehe und es dann übertreibe, tritt das beschriebene Phänomen ein. Mit genügend Schlaf lässt sich dem jedoch entgegenwirken. Ausserdem: das hat Onkel Doc gesagt! ^^
> 
> Zum Lautsprecherzeugs. Wie heftig möchtest du einsteigen? Für 400€ gibts schon etwas, auf 600 aufstocken kann jedoch nicht schaden. Damit kannst du dir über die Zeit was richtig schönes aufbauen. (Anfangen würde ich mit Stereo.)


Danke.
Ich bin 14 da kommen nicht mal eben 1300 und 600 aus der Tasche geflogen 400 € ist Maximum und bei Filmen ist 5.1 schon schön.


----------



## p00nage (23. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich bin 14 da kommen nicht mal eben 1300 und 600 aus der Tasche geflogen 400 € ist Maximum und bei Filmen ist 5.1 schon schön.



deswegen ja eben weniger für tv und mehr für sound einma guten sound hält ewig aber der tv veraltet  und da du eh keinen 3D tv willst...


----------



## Caspar (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Wow, dann habe ich und 90 % aller Gamer auf der Welt ja Superkräfte wenn wir 11 Std ohne Pause spielen und keinerlei Nachwirkungen haben !



Du hast nicht richtig gelesen.  Dann musst du dauerhaft so lange zocken, bestenfalls zu wenig schlafen und einen Monitor mit sehr hoher Helligkeit haben. Bei meiner Röhre habe ich auch nie was verspürt, mit dem Dell 2709 sieht das anders aus. 

Solarium 

Aber genug Offtopic.


----------



## GaAm3r (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich guck mal was ich meinen Eltern aus dem Kreuz leiern kann.

Plama oder LCD ?  Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden..........


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Bei deinem Budget würde ich klar zu Plasma tendieren, wie schon gesagt.
Der S20 von Pana ist wie gesagt für ca. 870€ erhältlich (50").
Wenn du nicht so riesige Ansprüche hast dann kannst du auch den LG nehmen.
Bitte nicht bei Pixmania bestellen, wenn dann zB bei Redcoon 
LG Electronics 50PK350 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Wenzman (23. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> bei Redcoon


Ja, die chinesischen Kinderarbeiter müssen auch unterstützt werden.

Nein spaß, ich habe meinen lx9500 auch bei redcoon bestellt, ging recht flott... hatte ihn mit ExpressPlus Versand (50 € Aufpreis ) nach 2 Tagen


TP: nimm einfach einen LG ... bessere P/L wirst du nicht finden.
Kannst du dich rein garnicht entscheiden nimm einen Samsung ... Modell is eig egal, da du dich nicht für HZ oder 3D interessierst. 
Am besten Plasma, da du bei deinem Budget nur die Edge LED's bekommst und da wäre ein Plasma deutlich besser.


----------



## GaAm3r (24. Dezember 2010)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ja, die chinesischen Kinderarbeiter müssen auch unterstützt werden.
> 
> Nein spaß, ich habe meinen lx9500 auch bei redcoon bestellt, ging recht flott... hatte ihn mit ExpressPlus Versand (50 € Aufpreis ) nach 2 Tagen
> 
> ...



Ja gut Plasma wollte ich eigentlich auch nehemen


----------



## GaAm3r (26. Dezember 2010)

Dann kauf ich mir nun den Samsung 
Kann jemand was für 300€ und 5.1 System vorschlagen ? Kein Verstärker erstmal .


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2010)

welchen samsung? sound nur für film oder auch für musik?


----------



## fuddles (27. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht so riesige Ansprüche hast dann kannst du auch den LG nehmen.
> Bitte nicht bei Pixmania bestellen, wenn dann zB bei Redcoon
> LG Electronics 50PK350 | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Bei TOnline bestellen mit 30€ Gutschein.
Code: VORTEIL30E
Kommst auf nur 609€ ohne Versand ( ich darf nich dran denken wieviel ich noch vor 3 Monaten bezahlt habe  )


----------



## Portvv (28. Dezember 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Bei TOnline bestellen mit 30€ Gutschein.
> Code: VORTEIL30E
> Kommst auf nur 609€ ohne Versand ( ich darf nich dran denken wieviel ich noch vor 3 Monaten bezahlt habe  )



Ja das darf man bei den Tv´s sowieso nicht sonst kriegt man tränen in den augen


----------



## GaAm3r (29. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> welchen samsung? sound nur für film oder auch für musik?



Den der in meinem post ist , wo ich auf die 8 fragen von irgendjemandem antworte. Sound für Musik (würde ja 2.1 reichen ) Film und Games.

Edit: http://www.samsung.de/de/Privatkund...6970/PS50C6970YSXZG/detail.aspx?atab=features


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2010)

da du ja geschrieben hast willst dir keine brillen zwecks 3D kaufen, hätte es bessere modelle ohne 3D gegeben


----------



## GaAm3r (29. Dezember 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein , ich werde mir keine Filme in 3D kaufen , kein 3D Sky Abo kaufen und auch kein Player der 3D kann.

Was ich aber versuchen / ausprobieren möchte ist das benutzen des Fernsehers mit Nvidias 3D


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2010)

Samsung 3D TV mit nVidia 3D Vision - ForumBase


----------



## GaAm3r (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe den Link zwar noch nicht gesehen aber das wird wohl heißen das das nicht geht 
Dann hau mal andere Plasmas für 2D rein ....


----------



## Xion4 (29. Dezember 2010)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder wiederholt sich hier alles und dreht sich im Kreis?


----------



## GaAm3r (29. Dezember 2010)

Nö ich weiß ja jetzt das ich kein 3D brauch so kann man mehr Geld in ein gutes 2D Bild stecken


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Dezember 2010)

Samsung


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2010)

naja wie ich schon weiter vorne geschrieben hab nen panasonic s20 oder gw20 oder halt lg pk 550  das wäre die plasma seite. als lcd gibts auch einiges wie C650 von samsung solang man nicht zockt usw


----------



## GaAm3r (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich die bei Geizhals suche kommen mehrere auch mehrere in der selben Auflösung , kannst du mir mal die richtigen Links geben am besten zu den 50".


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

definitiv panasonic


----------



## GaAm3r (3. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts mit dem Soundsystem aus ?


----------



## Caspar (3. Januar 2011)

Du suchst ein System?

Was darfs kosten?

Wie würdest du deine Gewohnheiten bzgl Musik, Spiele, Filme einordenen? (Bsp: (M 20%, S 20%, F 60%) )


----------



## GaAm3r (3. Januar 2011)

Habe ich bereits geschrieben


----------



## PEG96 (3. Januar 2011)

Also da gibt es das concept e300 von teufel und das z5500 von logitech, vobei ich zu ersterem greifen würde


----------



## Crymes (3. Januar 2011)

Mal ne Frage: Crytek hat doch eine sehr Resourcen schonende 3d-Technik entwickelt, die auch aud nicht 120-Hertz Monitoren läuft.
Meint ihr, wenn man sich jetzt einen Samsung der LED 6er Reihe kauft, dass man diese Technik nutzen kann?


----------



## Pagz (3. Januar 2011)

Wieso nicht?
Wenn es mit jedem Monitor geht, dann auch mit jedem Fernseher


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2011)

Und wenn die Soundberatung wieder durch ist, dann geht die Beratung für den Fernseher wieder von vorne los...


----------



## GaAm3r (3. Januar 2011)

Habe ja noch nichts ordentliches bekommen , bzw. keine Links.
Und Du schreibst das jetzt schon zum 2. Mal.


----------



## Wenzman (4. Januar 2011)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Und Du schreibst das jetzt schon zum 2. Mal.



Er hat ja auch recht.


----------



## Xion4 (4. Januar 2011)

Es ist doch so, erst berät man dich zwecks eines TVs, und schlägt dir alles mögliche vor, was du aber garnicht aufnimmst, dann kommt aufeinmal: "okay, sound brauch ich auch noch" dann wirst du da beraten...und aufeinmal wieder TV...bei allem Verständnis für eine gewisse technische Unwissenheit, du bemühst dich kein Stück, lässt andere dir Tipps geben ohne dich selbst mal schlau zu machen, und das ganze dreht sich hier immer wieder im Kreis, und das ist albern und unnötig.

Aber keine Sorge, ich werds nicht nochmal schreiben, will bei diesem Spiel nicht weiter mitmachen.

probiers mal auf www.gidf.de

du wolltest ja hilfreiche Links.


----------



## GaAm3r (5. Januar 2011)

Du bist aber cool


----------



## fuddles (5. Januar 2011)

Sehe ich aber auch so wie Xion.
Du scheinst das hier nur just for fun zu führen. Ich führe das mal auf dein Alter und entsprechende Reife zurück. Hat man ja an dem ein oder anderen Beitrag gesehen... ( Leute beleidigen in Rückwärtsschrift etc. )


----------



## GaAm3r (5. Januar 2011)

Ach ihr glaubt jetzt weil ich kein Geld habe und ein kleiner Zwerg bin , dass ich euch alle Verarsche und keine Ahnung habe ?


----------



## GaAm3r (5. Januar 2011)

Pioneer VSX-920 7.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2010/pioneer_vsx_920.shtml
Wie gut ist dieser Reciever ?


----------



## Caspar (5. Januar 2011)

- Hat sich erledigt, da schon ein eigener Fred dafür in der Hifi-Ecke eröffnet wurde. 

Du kommst etwas passiv und gelegentlich gereizt beim Leser an. Das hat möglicherweise indirekt etwas mit deinem Alter zu tun, keinesfalls jedoch mit dem Geldbeutel. Mehr wurde nicht gesagt. Dieser Eindruck ist bei mir übrigens auch entstanden.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (4. März 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Und wenn man tolle Technik mit kleinem Budget möchte, lässt sich auch LG anraten.
> 
> LG Electronics 42LE8500 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Geiles Teil...



Hast du den? Ich brauch dringend neue Glotze und der gefällt mir sehr gut von den Daten.


----------

